# is there anything you can do with milk just coming out of colostrum?



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Our does are about 1 day and 1/2 out of complete colostrum but now it is colostrum mixed with milk. it still tastes bad. Is there anything I can do with it like cheese?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have chickens? If the milk doesn't taste good, that will transfer to your cheese.

You could always save it in case you have a bottle kid. You wouldn't want to use it as the first colostrum but that is great for giving them lots of energy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

colostrum in any amount wont set for cheese...you can use it to make soap...feed your pigs or chickens..water your plants...but skip the ice cold glass YUK


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I top our dogs food off with it. They love it. Cats too.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

O.K. I might freeze some. we do have cats chickens and a dog. Thanks for the suggestions. I got three quarts but only two of them are on the bottle so I don't need that much.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

When can you make cheese?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

when all the colostrum if out...you can try it in a few days..try an easy vinegar cheese...that way you can see right away if its clear..or wait 2 weeks to be double sure


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Alright thanks


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Feed the dogs, chickens, cats, freeze and save for future bottle kids.....

Some people like colostrum. They drink it for health reason or make pudding out of it (called beestings or something like that)


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I personally like colostrum. I have learned to appreciate all milk the girls give. Any extra from "stock piling" and feeding the kids goes into coffee, and extra still (spoils faster from the fat content) goes to other animals like chickens and pigs. I don't feed any milk to the cats (really bad for them) as I'm kinda a cat health freak, or the dog.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh I gave it to both the cat and the dog.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

mjs500doo said:


> I personally like colostrum. I have learned to appreciate all milk the girls give. Any extra from "stock piling" and feeding the kids goes into coffee, and extra still (spoils faster from the fat content) goes to other animals like chickens and pigs. I don't feed any milk to the cats (really bad for them) as I'm kinda a cat health freak, or the dog.


I didn't know milk was bad for cats -- could you tell me why? We usually give the stripping milk to the cats, maybe we'll start giving it to the chickies instead.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do give my barn cats some milk. I haven't seen any ill effects. I would have thought that raw goat milk wouldn't be so bad for them like store bought milk.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah I am giving my barn cats milk and they like it they haven't gotten sick yet. Don't the chickens waste it? do you just put it in a bowl and give it to them?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We keep milk in a small waterer. Cats (little do many farmers know or care to know simply because it's traditional) can't really digest dairy products very well. Basically it doesn't normally agree with their bellies. Indigestion, diarrhea, vomiting. All of which you see on dairy farms that supply milk to cats. Half the reason is worms, the other half is simply because many are lactose intolerant as adults.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I've always been told that adult cats are lactose intolerant basically. 
We still give them a treat if there's a little cream left in a container and we also sometimes buy the lactose free kitty milk for them because they just love love their milk. :3


----------

